# Breaking in cowboy boots



## bsms

Neatsfoot oil.


----------



## shawn

Just a straight cooking oil is what I use on boots and all my saddles works great and want trurn the color
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## corgi

I don't know. I have never had to break in a pair. Mine have all been comfortable since the first day I put them on. It is possible your daughter's are the wrong size. Cowboy boots can be strangely sized. I am a size 8 in some, and a 7 in other brands.


----------



## uflrh9y

corgi said:


> I don't know. I have never had to break in a pair. Mine have all been comfortable since the first day I put them on. It is possible your daughter's are the wrong size. Cowboy boots can be strangely sized. I am a size 8 in some, and a 7 in other brands.


I guess it could be possible. They fit her a the store and she wore them around that whole weekend and didn't complain once. I also wonder if it was the socks she was wearing that day vs the ones she wore when she tried to wear them again?


----------



## Iseul

I can only wear my extremely thin one's with my boots, otherwise I get blisters, (have nerve damage on the top of my right foot from "breaking them in" with thick socks on at an all day horse show (not to mention the stirrups were a smidge too small on my BO's saddle since I rode her horse).
She said she's used water on all of hers..stand in a bucket of wate for 2 minutes and let them dry while wearing them. Apparently they conform right to your feet, lol. None of hers look bad or are a different colour, so it must've worked. I just can't fathom walking around and riding in soaked boots xD
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AlexS

I had to cross a stream in mine when I first got them, and then they dried on my feet. They now fit like a glove and are so comfy.


----------



## BigGreyHorse

I was going to suggest either getting them wet or cleaning out a really mucky barn. It's always worked for me.


----------



## Joe4d

Im not sure who ariat makes boots for but they all must have pencil thin feet. Ariats are extremly narrow. Id say thats the problem.


----------



## Saskia

Some boots never break in. I had a pair of Dr Martens (not ridings boots but a pain to break in) and I tried everything. Oils, balms, soaking wet and wearing, wearing for weeks, stuffing with wet newspaper etc. Never fit, my feet and those boots just don't match. 

I had my ariat riding boots for years (short ones) and when I walked for more than half an hour in them they'd hurt - just the way they were. With your daughter though, I'd suggest oiling them and wearing them more.


----------



## TaraBearaIsBack

I got a pair of boots a year ago and they still aren't broken in. Note that since they aren't broken in, I don't like to wear them... They squeak and give me blisters


----------



## FlyGap

Where do they hurt? 
I usually buy a size/half size too small... Refuse to admit I have such huge feet and I hate loose boots! Could have been the socks or now they are bruised from the first wear.

If she's getting blisters they are too loose, hurting on the sides they need oiling and wear, I'd try those wooden shoe shapers to stretch them a bit if they are hurting her heel or toe.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians

I have a problem with Ariats and their low insteps. It's RARE that I can even get my foot into a pair of slip ons, I've always had to buy lacers from them to get them to fit.


----------



## DimSum

Joe4d said:


> Im not sure who ariat makes boots for but they all must have pencil thin feet. Ariats are extremly narrow. Id say thats the problem.


Yeah, me too I've always found them to be too narrow. OP, I've found that if you rub the interior of the boot with a cotton ball soaked in rubbing alcohol then wear them it can loosen up the leather-that's basically the ingredient in those bottles of Shoe Stretch you see in the stores.


----------



## Joe4d

seems stores only stock extremly narrow, which Ariat calls medium, and EXTRA wide, they skip "wide" which would be the same as every one elses medium. 
The endurance shoes and barnyards seem to run normal, but no store ever has waterproof terrains in mens. Justin came out with some waterproof endurance shoes, very comfy. I wear them too much and wore em out. THinking of trying the Roper brand.


----------

